# Harbor Freight Foldable Trailer



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with these? I bought a Tahoe and am getting rid of my truck because I can't convince my wife we need 4 vehicles.....so, I'm thinking of getting a trailer that folds because of a lack of space to store one that doesn't fold. Comments on them?

Also, the hitch receiver is for a 1 7/8" ball....could I swap that out for a 2" receiver since i already have a 2" hitch (ball)?


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have heard of people who like them, and considered one myself before I bought my truck. Just pay attention to the load capacity. If I remember, the folding version is not as capable as the non-folding version - but I could be wrong.

As for the hitch, are you talking about just changing the ball on the hitch, or changing the whole insert... you got me a little confused there. If it's just the ball, go right ahead and swap out the ball for the right one to fit the trailer. They are cheap.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

hyunelan2 said:


> I have heard of people who like them, and considered one myself before I bought my truck. Just pay attention to the load capacity. If I remember, the folding version is not as capable as the non-folding version - but I could be wrong.
> 
> As for the hitch, are you talking about just changing the ball on the hitch, or changing the whole insert... you got me a little confused there. If it's just the ball, go right ahead and swap out the ball for the right one to fit the trailer. They are cheap.


The foldable trailer holds around 1200 lbs. and the non folding ones go about 1700 lbs limit.
It's the receiver on the trailer. It is for a 1 7/8" ball, but since I have a 2" ball already, I thought it might be easier to just switch out the receiver.....it would save me a few pennies rather than buying another ball.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

A 1-7/8" ball is $9.99 at Walmart. Less than $7 at Menards. Surely a trailer receiver would cost more than that.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah I'm sure the smaller ball is cheaper than the new receiver...unless you already have one laying around that will fit.

I have not used a HF trailer but based on my experience with all their other stuff I would keep a very close eye on the bearings and axle assembly. I think quite a bit of mechanical HF stuff is built like crap and the idea of entrusting 1000# of my stuff to one of their trailers would cause me a bit of anxiety.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Just changing the ball is the way to go.
What do you plan on doing with this trailer?
At any given time I have up to 8 differant trailers all for differant uses.
Trailer 101 is buy one to short and it's a royal pain to back up and useless for anything but taking the lawn mower to the shop or a dump run.
I would have to buy some of those fiberglass rods with a flag that go on bicycles to add to the rear of the trailer to be able to not jack knife the trailer when backing up.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I bought one and built a teardrop camper on it but I spread the trailer out to 5 feet wide. I was scared of the tongue as it was kinda flimsy but it held up OK. The axle and bearings are good, no problems at all with them. I didn't like the small tires and rims so I bought two 13 inch tires and rims for it. That trailer will do some serious bouncing unless you let some air out of the tires. If you want to go with a 2 inch ball, the coupling on the trailer is bolted on and is easy to change out. HF or Northern Tools have them fairly cheap. I hate changing the ball out so I changed the coupling out.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks. The foldable trailers now come with 12" tires on the model that I am looking at. I'm guessing that's gonna help the bouncing and overall stability.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

cibula11 said:


> thanks. The foldable trailers now come with 12" tires on the model that I am looking at. I'm guessing that's gonna help the bouncing and overall stability.


The one I bought had the 12" tires also, I don't know if they would make a difference or not in bouncing.


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well now I'm second guessing myself because I checked the specs on my JD 318 and the mower deck has a width of 57" which would not work with a 4x8 trailer. I'll have to measure when I get home because the wheel base is under 4ft and the deck doesn't seem to be much larger.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

I bought this trailer, on a Black Friday Special, for $499. I like it.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/carry-...xle-trailer-1-500-lb-payload-capacity-1090202


----------



## fallrisk (Nov 17, 2011)

I hate the folding trailer with 12 inch wheels. Pay attention to the wheel bearings as they dry out over time. The newer hubs come with a grease booked so its easy to service. I don't trust the Chinese bolts so I replaced most of them with something stronger. I mostly use the trailer to haul my motorcycle to the track and the occasional trip to home depot for building supplies like drywall. It's been 3 years and so far its holding up great and most importantly stores out of the way against my back garage wall. Even made a 2000 mile round trip from bhai to bc with 2 motorcycles on it. There are plenty of better trailers out the there but for the price you cant go wrong. I got mine for less than 300$ from what I remember. Make sure you order an extra wheel for emergencies. On a side note HD customer service is a nightmare, i got a solar panel instead of my spare wheel


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

fallrisk said:


> I hate the folding trailer with 12 inch wheels. Pay attention to the wheel bearings as they dry out over time. The newer hubs come with a grease booked so its easy to service. I don't trust the Chinese bolts so I replaced most of them with something stronger. I mostly use the trailer to haul my motorcycle to the track and the occasional trip to home depot for building supplies like drywall. It's been 3 years and so far its holding up great and most importantly stores out of the way against my back garage wall. Even made a 2000 mile round trip from bhai to bc with 2 motorcycles on it. There are plenty of better trailers out the there but for the price you cant go wrong. I got mine for less than 300$ from what I remember. Make sure you order an extra wheel for emergencies. On a side note HD customer service is a nightmare, i got a solar panel instead of my spare wheel


You say you hate it, but yet it hold up great and stores nicely? What is to hate? I know it's not the cadillac of all trailers, but sounds like it's done well for most.


----------



## fallrisk (Nov 17, 2011)

Haha auto correct. Sorry I love my trailer


----------



## fallrisk (Nov 17, 2011)

For more info you should search some motorcycle forums. Tons of people use these. 
Edit
Forgot to add... Do your own wiring along the lenth of the trailer esp for the ground wire.


----------

